# Costco is in the ice fishing biz



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I noticed today that the Murray Costco has the Eskimo quick fish III for $149 like this one http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/spor ... /cat101077
They also had the Eskimo 10" power auger for $320 I believe.


----------

